# Patrick Denies Rumor That He Is Leaving



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gov. Deval Patrick is once again *denying rumors *claiming he could be headed to Washington, D.C. to join the Obama Administration.

A respected Washington Post blogger reported in the newspaper's Wednesday edition that Patrick is on the list to be the new nominee to run Health and Human Services.

The first nominee, *Tom Daschle*, withdrew Tuesday amid alleged problems over back taxes and potential conflicts of interest.

However, Patrick's spokesman, Kyle Sullivan, and WBZ sources close to the governor insisted Wednesday that Patrick is not going anywhere.

"As the Governor has said countless times, he is staying put and running for re-election," Sullivan said.

This isn't the first time Patrick's name has been floating for a job with his friend, President Barack Obama. *WBZ's Jon Keller* says count on this sort of speculation to continue, not just due to the Obama-Patrick connection, but also because of the sour economic climate and the deep budget cuts and tax hikes Patrick is overseeing.

http://wbztv.com/politics/deval.patrick.rumors.2.926979.html


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Please be true! GTFO!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mpr4601 said:


> Please be true! GTFO!


Go To Fornicate O'Bama?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If that's the case, hell, I might actually have something nice to say about Obama. God hope we can only be so lucky.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

94c said:


> Go To Fornicate O'Bama?


:L:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

please leave asshole


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Coupe has been such a swell governor, I think it would be very selfish if we kept him all to ourselves....the rest of the country needs to know "together we can" as well as we do.

I don't know much about Tim Murray, but he couldn't possibly be worse than this boob.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh come on dont they make a "cute" couple:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I hope he stays!! 

YA RIGHT!!!!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

He may not qualify,His taxes may be up to date.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't know much about Tim Murray, but can anyone hate Cops as much as Governor Patrick???


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

He is such a precious find, I think Ma should keep him all to themselves.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I don't know much about Tim Murray, but can anyone hate Cops as much as Governor Patrick???


From what I've heard, Murray is fairly pro-cop. He apparently spoke out for the DOC union when they were in their 4th year w/o a contract, though I doubt that support extended beyond the campaign.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

j809 said:


> please leave asshole


cant say it any better than that:lol:


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

He seems to really think he's got a solid shot at re-election. Maybe ol' Coupe DeVal thinks he's setting himself up for a representative/senator seat someday...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deval Patrick Cabinet rumors persist*

 
By Hillary Chabot 
New speculation that Gov. Deval Patrick is on the short-list for an Obama administration...

*GOP derides Deval Patrick for trip to lure companies*

By Thomas Grillo
Gov. Deval Patrick's West Coast excursion to lure California businesses to...

*Governor cashes in on lobbyists*

 By Hillary Chabot & Michele McPhee
Gov. Deval Patrick, touting his efforts to scrub state agencies clean of lobbyists,...

*Governor's party funds*

*Little-known account accepts more than 10 times limit*








*By Hillary Chabot
*Saturday, February 7, 2009

The Democratic state party has shelled out nearly $600,000 for Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s consultants and galas using donations from a little-known campaign account funded largely by lobbyists and special-interest groups.
The Seventy First Fund - named because Patrick is the 71st governor - raises money on behalf of the governor and the state party. But it allows special-interest contributors to give a maximum $5,500 - 11 times the limit for typical campaign accounts per year.
The fund raised some $467,000 for the state party in 2008, nearly $300,000 of which went to pay Patrick's campaign bills, such as a $9,000 rental tab at the State Room for a fund-raiser. It also raised $388,000 in 2007 - $339,000 of which went to Patrick.
The fund is raising eyebrows among some political observers.
"They're resorting to subterfuge to build the party and advance candidates," said Tufts University political professor Jeff Berry.
But John Walsh, chairman of the Massachusetts state Democratic Party, said the shared account is completely above-board. "It's sort of a standard procedure," Walsh said. "The party spends the money on all Democratic candidates."
The $5,500 donations are split, giving the maximum allowable contribution of $500 to Patrick and passing on $5,000 to the state Democratic Party, the most an individual can donate to a party. But the party uses much of its share to pay off the governor's campaign bills.
Several lobbyists, developers and executives write checks for the maximum $5,500 amount, but their donations only show up as $500 for Patrick.
Richard Lamb, a $5,500 contributor to the fund last year, is chairman of the Trustees of Massachusetts College of Liberal Arts. Patrick approved a $54.5 million earmark for a science center at the school last August.
"(The contribution) is to show my support for the governor and has nothing to do with anything else," said Lamb, adding that he expected no quid pro quo for his donation.

(9) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...own_account_accepts_more_than_10_times_limit/


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

_Don't let_ the _door hit you_ on your way out


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

When is his term up?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> Oh come on dont they make a "cute" couple:


Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Richard Lamb, a $5,500 contributor to the fund last year, is chairman of the Trustees of Massachusetts College of Liberal Arts. Patrick approved a $54.5 million earmark for a science center at the school last August.
> "(The contribution) is to show my support for the governor and has nothing to do with anything else," said Lamb, adding that *he expected no quid pro quo for his donation*.


Right, Dick. Nobody writes a check for $5500 and expects nothing in return. Let's see, a $5500 campaign donation results in a $54.5M science center. Not a bad investment.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Hawk19 said:


> He seems to really think he's got a solid shot at re-election. Maybe ol' Coupe DeVal thinks he's setting himself up for a representative/senator seat someday...


Lets hope he stays, Having him stay to lose an election in a year and a half is FAR better than him leaving to see the Democrats win another 4 year term.


----------

